# Tony's stuffed flounder



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here yall go .. as per several requests ... the recipe for my stuffed flounder as seen in THIS thread. Enjoy and let me know how it goes if you tweak it!

1 container lump crabmeat (HEB brand refrigerated section 6 or 8 oz I think)
1/3 lb of shrimp (peel and cut into 1/2" pcs)
1/2 cup yellow bell pepper
1/2 cup diced green onions
2 celery stalks diced
1 clove minced garlic (better yet through a press)
1 box seasoned croutons (crush 1/3 of bag leave rest whole)
1 can chicken broth
2/3 stick butter
salt,pepper,Old bay seasoning (garlic version is best)

Melt butter saute veggies for three or four minutes
Add shrimp,crabmeat and seasonings saute for three minutes.
Now put all ingredients in bowl minus broth. Mix and add broth and more seasoning as needed til consistency is how you prefer(moist/dry) and seasoned to taste.

Note; Old bay is pretty powerful so go easy with it at first til you get it down.

Good luck.


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

How long do you bake it for?


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like a winner to me IF I ever get another Flounder, it`s been about 12 years. 
LOL.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I guess time and temp might help.

25 Mins at 325 then quick blast in broil mode to brown edges.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Tips on deboning a flounder, Forida, style'

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=130390

Hope this helps.

Roger


----------

